# Hawiian Koa wood & Camel Bone Duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

A good friend of mine gave me this wood about a year ago, i have been trying to figure out how to make this beautiful wood stand out.. At the end of the day I decided to just go all wood and accent the exhaust with "poor mans Ivory" LOL Camel bone and a nice classic Stainless Band and CA Finish.. I am quite happy with the call and it sounds spot on.. Thank you Bill!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I sure thought it would be much lighter. Glad to see you turn it


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Bill!!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sometimes less is more. Looks great from here!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice,as usual.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Yet another beautiful call!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words..


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Beautiful as always.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Robert...You have any idea how many duck calls you have turned to date....?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I wish I would have kept better records.. Honestly all I have are my photos but I have never counted.....


----------

